# Mask requirements on Amtrak



## denmarks (Dec 2, 2021)

The travel mask mandate has been moved from Jan 18 to mid March.








Here Is Where Masks Are Still Required


Mask requirements on planes and trains have been extended again. Find out where else you have to cover up.




www.cnet.com




My trip is in April. What are the odds it will be extended again?


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 2, 2021)

No way to know, but pretty good. It depends on how Omicron and any further variants sort themselves out and how widespread the virus is.

At this point, I'd plan that the mask mandate will remain. It will come off when it comes off, until that actually happens, expect to mask.


----------



## Exvalley (Dec 2, 2021)

denmarks said:


> My trip is in April. What are the odds it will be extended again?


I would be shocked if the mask mandate is removed by then.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 2, 2021)

In general terms new variants should become more transmissible but also less lethal over time. With more and better therapeutics available I believe the mask mandate should be converted into a vax mandate. Or at least that is a reasonable middle ground to me. Let the anti-vaxxers celebrate their martyrdom at home or in the car while the rest of us travel in peace. We did it before and can do it again but I guess it was easier before the dawn of the Disinformation Age.


----------



## yyy (Dec 2, 2021)

I think Amtrak loves such mandate. It definitely makes the price of a room higher.


----------



## Exvalley (Dec 2, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> With more and better therapeutics available I believe the mask mandate should be converted into a vax mandate.


That seems reasonable to me - at least in January when additional therapeutics are expected to come online. 

I would take it one step further and say that you need to have a booster if you are eligible.


----------



## Night Ranger (Dec 2, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> No way to know, but pretty good. It depends on how Omicron and any further variants sort themselves out and how widespread the virus is.
> 
> At this point, I'd plan that the mask mandate will remain. It will come off when it comes off, until that actually happens, expect to mask.


We too are planning an April trip (roomette on the Crescent) and had pretty much decided that masks will still be required. Hopefully, we will be "between waves" by then. IAE, we are looking forward to the trip and will abide by whatever mandates/requirements are in place at that time.


----------



## Exvalley (Dec 2, 2021)

Biden has officially extended the mask mandate into March, 2022. It was set to expire in January.

No surprise there.


----------



## Sidney (Dec 2, 2021)

denmarks said:


> The travel mask mandate has been moved from Jan 18 to mid March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like this mask mandate will go on indefinitely. Had a feeling it might be extended,especially in light of the new variant. I have a trip in late January. Most of it is in sleepers. No worry there


----------



## caravanman (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 3, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Their motivation really doesn't matter to me.


The motivation matters because the people who would want credit for unvaccinated recovery will likely refuse to be tracked in the first place.



caravanman said:


> [oversized meme image removed]


Shops and domestic flights are one thing but I cannot imagine what it's like to sleep in masks for hours on Amtrak or intercontinental flights. I'm not even sure how you would keep a mask in place while you're unconscious. I have nose strips with strong adhesive that struggle to remain affixed on long flights.


----------



## jebr (Dec 3, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Shops and on domestic flights are one thing but I cannot imagine what it's like to sleep in masks on Amtrak or intercontinental flights. I'm not even sure how you would keep a mask in place while you're unconscious. I have nose strips with strong adhesive that struggle to remain affixed with long flights.



I usually use KF94 masks these days, and it stays secure enough that I can nap without it falling down over my face. I haven't done an international flight yet, but I did a redeye from Alaska back to Minnesota and I got a couple hours of interrupted sleep (interrupted because I couldn't ever get into super deep sleep in coach, not due to the mask as far as I could tell.) I've booked a couple of overnight bus trips (paid extra for a pair of seats so I can stretch out) and keeping my mask up isn't a big concern of mine - it seems to stay up pretty well so long as I have the nose wire shaped.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 3, 2021)

MODERATOR NOTE: Please keep the discussion on the topic of the transportation (specifically Amtrak) mask mandate. Please do not discuss vaccines in general. A few posts have been removed.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Dec 3, 2021)

Has the mask mandate's date been extended for Amtrak? What's the new date?
jb


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 3, 2021)

John Bobinyec said:


> Has the mask mandate's date been extended for Amtrak? What's the new date?
> jb


Mid March


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 3, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Shops and domestic flights are one thing but I cannot imagine what it's like to sleep in masks for hours on Amtrak or intercontinental flights. I'm not even sure how you would keep a mask in place while you're unconscious. I have nose strips with strong adhesive that struggle to remain affixed on long flights.


I've had no trouble with a mask for 8 hour coach trips, I even napped a bit with the mask on. I don't know about a full overnight with real sleeping. I use a CPAP, so I guess I would put the CPAP nose mask behind the cloth mask, which means it might actually be more comfortable than being awake and masked because I'd be having a flow of fresh air introduced to my nose behind the mask. The intake of the CPAP has a double filter, too, so I'd be getting filtered air while I sleep, and the cloth mask would block most of the aerosols in the exhalations.


----------



## 87YJ (Dec 3, 2021)

Keep extending, keeps me off the train.  Now you will have your 2nd seat.


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 3, 2021)

John Bobinyec said:


> Has the mask mandate's date been extended for Amtrak? What's the new date?
> jb


March 18. It is a TSA order for essentially all forms of public transportation, not an Amtrak decision.


----------



## Cal (Dec 3, 2021)

pennyk said:


> MODERATOR NOTE: Please keep the discussion on the topic of the transportation (specifically Amtrak) mask mandate. Please do not discuss vaccines in general. A few posts have been removed.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation.


Quickly gonna take a detour off topic, but I never thought I’d see the day that I’m happy to see you doing your mod duties. Once Again, glad that you came back.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 4, 2021)

If masks "won't work" on Amtrak, as some seem to believe, why do surgeons wear them, why do hospital staff in covid wards wear them? 
Who are the experts, is it scientists and medical folk, or some bloke wearing a tin foil hat on facebook?


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 4, 2021)

caravanman said:


> If masks "won't work" on Amtrak, as some seem to believe, why do surgeons wear them, why do hospital staff in covid wards wear them?
> Who are the experts, is it scientists and medical folk, or some bloke wearing a tin foil hat on facebook?


I agree with your position, but not your argument. Surgeons and hospital staff aren't sleeping and eating in the O.R. and COVID ward. (At least I hope not.)


----------



## Exvalley (Dec 4, 2021)

It’s definitely part of the “Swiss cheese” equation. The issue is that so many people I see on Amtrak don’t wear them properly.


----------



## basketmaker (Dec 4, 2021)

87YJ said:


> Keep extending, keeps me off the train.  Now you will have your 2nd seat.


With ya 100%.


----------



## hlcteacher (Dec 5, 2021)

basketmaker said:


> With ya 100%.


thank you, i appreciate the safe space


----------



## BigRedEO (Dec 11, 2021)

Taking the Zephyr and LSL in January. Have a bedroom and a roomette. Someone said the "you can take your masks off if you are in bedroom or roomette with the door closed" language has been removed from the website. So, are you still allowed to take off the masks in your room?


----------



## Cal (Dec 11, 2021)

BigRedEO said:


> Taking the Zephyr and LSL in January. Have a bedroom and a roomette. Someone said the "you can take your masks off if you are in bedroom or roomette with the door closed" language has been removed from the website. So, are you still allowed to take off the masks in your room?


If they can't see you, they can't stop you.


----------



## neroden (Dec 11, 2021)

You're supposed to keep it on but in practice if you have the door closed and the blinds closed nobody is going to be doing "bed checks". And your chance of infecting someone else from within your closed room is pretty low given Amtrak's very high ventilation rate.


----------



## flitcraft (Dec 12, 2021)

I get that people are tired of masking up whenever in public and around others. I am, too. But it is now beyond dispute that mask-wearing is both protective of the wearer and of others--particularly important now that we understand how many cases are asymptomatic but still capable of shedding enough virus be infectious. If I were on Amtrak on an LD train in coach, I'd definitely take advantage of every 'fresh air' break to walk well away from others and slip off the mask for a bit.


----------



## jis (Dec 12, 2021)

Moderator's Note: Please restrict the discussion to Extension of the Mask Mandate with a focus on Amtrak in this thread.


----------



## jebr (Dec 14, 2021)

BigRedEO said:


> Taking the Zephyr and LSL in January. Have a bedroom and a roomette. Someone said the "you can take your masks off if you are in bedroom or roomette with the door closed" language has been removed from the website. So, are you still allowed to take off the masks in your room?



The government order does not provide an exception to the mask mandate for travel in a private room on public transportation. This includes Amtrak roomettes and bedrooms.

That said, in my experience this year (when the language also did not have an exception for Amtrak roomettes or bedrooms) Amtrak staff did not worry about mask wearing while people were in their private sleeper accommodation so long as the door was closed. I had at least one which said that they weren't required in the rooms, but most simply told customers to wear their masks whenever outside of their private rooms (with the omission suggesting but not outright stating that they can be taken off in private rooms.) They are enforced in coach seating, however.


----------



## denmarks (Dec 14, 2021)

BigRedEO said:


> Taking the Zephyr and LSL in January. Have a bedroom and a roomette. Someone said the "you can take your masks off if you are in bedroom or roomette with the door closed" language has been removed from the website. So, are you still allowed to take off the masks in your room?


As long as no one can see you I can't see why it matters. Just have it available. I will be traveling in April and I am sure not going to sleep in a mask with my door and drapes closed.


----------



## Qapla (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm sure, even when traveling in coach, if someone takes their mask off while in the restroom no one will say anything ... after all, how will anyone know? The same would apply to sleepers.


----------



## 87YJ (Dec 14, 2021)

Or you can just wait until it's over, like me!


----------



## Albi (Dec 16, 2021)

Who cares, just close your curtains to the hallway so you can't be seen from there.


----------



## jis (Dec 18, 2021)

Moderator's Notes: We are planning to move the discussion on air filtration and circulation systems in planes and comparison with trains into a thread of its own in the Non-Rail Transport Forum. So please rest assured that those post will be preserved as they are moved to their own thread. As usual we will do this soon, and notify here when done leaving forward and backward links. Thanks for your understanding.

This move has now been completed, and the articles moved can be found at:





__





Air Circulation and Filtration in Planes and Trains


I have no problem with people taking their mask off in bedrooms, showers, and lavatories (and it's unenforceable regardless) but I do have a problem with the lack of robust HEPA-filtered ventilation. Hopefully future car and compartment designs will resolve this oversight. Not just for...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## pennyk (Dec 18, 2021)

MODERATOR's NOTE: The title of this thread has been changed to Mask Requirements on Amtrak. Please limit your posts to questions and/or discussion of mask protocol, etiquette or general mask requirements on Amtrak. Please avoid the general discussion of COVID in this thread or any other thread on Amtrak Unlimited. It is a site for Amtrak, rail transportation and other transportation primarily, and COVID in as much as it affect those secondarily. 

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Dec 18, 2021)

basketmaker said:


> With ya 100%.



Biden doesn't seem to realize that by extending the mandate for all public transit (which includes Amtrak), he's kinda shooting himself in the foot where Amtrak is concerned. Especially because he talks so much about supporting the railroad, and trying to get as many people to take the train as possible.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 18, 2021)

LookingGlassTie said:


> Biden doesn't seem to realize that by extending the mandate for all public transit (which includes Amtrak), he's kinda shooting himself in the foot where Amtrak is concerned. Especially because he talks so much about supporting the railroad, and trying to get as many people to take the train as possible.


For every person who refuses to ride Amtrak because they have to wear a mask, you will have the same number of people (or more) who won't want to ride the train if people aren't wearing masks.

Is there any proof the mask mandate is actually affecting ridership?


----------



## Qapla (Dec 18, 2021)

Even with the mask mandate I am not riding Amtrak until I feel it is safer - especially since I mainly ride coach.


----------



## HammerJack (Dec 19, 2021)

SarahZ said:


> For every person who refuses to ride Amtrak because they have to wear a mask, you will have the same number of people (or more) who won't want to ride the train if people aren't wearing masks.
> 
> Is there any proof the mask mandate is actually affecting ridership?



I would think # of people refusing to ride if there was no mandate > # of people refusing to ride while there is a mandate. Just my guess. If Amtrak were to remove the mandate tomorrow, I'd guess a lot of people would cancel.


----------



## Abe26 (Dec 19, 2021)

They should make one wagon mask optional , and then see how big the demand is...


----------



## jis (Dec 19, 2021)

Abe26 said:


> They should make one wagon mask optional , and then see how big the demand is...


That would break the TSA directive, so is quite unlikely.


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 19, 2021)

What's a wagon mask?


----------



## jis (Dec 19, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> What's a wagon mask?


Read it assuming there is a comma after "wagon" and replace "wagon" by "car".


----------



## SubwayNut (Dec 19, 2021)

The South Shore Line tried a mask optional car until September 2020 early in the pandemic when they were trying to avoid confrontations with passengers when local mask ordinances in some of the 4 Indiana counties plus the City of Chicago trains go through were just suggestions and not mandatory mask requirements.

It ended in a firestorm of national bad media publicity for the railroad when the main Streetsblog Chicago reporter was taking his bike on the train to go to Indiana Dunes and the bike car was also the mask optional car.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 19, 2021)

Trying to figure out why anyone would want to ride in a Mask Free Car with Omicron spreading like Wildfire.??


----------



## flitcraft (Dec 19, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> ying to figure out why anyone would want to ride in a Mask Free Car with Omicron spreading like Wildfire.??


 Why do people drive without wearing seatbelts? Why do people ride bikes without helmets? Why do people ski in areas that have been blocked off due to avalanche danger? I believe Freud had an answer...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 19, 2021)

flitcraft said:


> Why do people drive without wearing seatbelts? Why do people ride bikes without helmets? Why do people ski in areas that have been blocked off due to avalanche danger? I believe Freud had an answer...


I was being both Serious and Sarcastic!

We know Morons are with us always!
!


----------



## PaTrainFan (Dec 19, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Trying to figure out why anyone would want to ride in a Mask Free Car with Omicron spreading like Wildfire.??



Because, everyone knows it's all fake. /s


----------



## west point (Dec 19, 2021)

This poster is fully vaccinated with booster. But I am somewhat a higher risk medically that medics say that I have the possibility to get a crossover infection that should be considered. One out of 100 vaccinated will get Omicron and have to go to the hospital and may get very sick. That is why I want you to wear a mask to protect persons just like me. I certainly wear a mask to protect them!!


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 20, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Trying to figure out why anyone would want to ride in a Mask Free Car with Omicron spreading like Wildfire.??


Because they are unvaccinated and are dying to see how herd immunity works.


----------



## basketmaker (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you but I will wait to travel until we are not forced against our will to comply.


----------



## John Bredin (Dec 20, 2021)

basketmaker said:


> Thank you but I will wait to travel until we are not forced against our will to comply.


Of course it's your choice not to ride. But I would note there's a bunch of stuff we're "forced against our will to comply" that most people don't blink at. "No shirt, no shoes, no service" gets little resistance, but require a cloth on customer/passenger/guest/patron faces instead of chests and some people lose their d*mn minds.

[Edited to add]I'm not including you in the "lose their d*mn minds" crowd. Those are the people who:

1) Verbally or physically attack employees who ask them to put on a mask, and/or

2) Usually insist businesses should have broad authority to require employees and even customers to do pretty much whatever the business wants ... except when the business wants employees or customers to wear masks.


----------



## Exvalley (Dec 20, 2021)

I don't see the transportation mask mandate going away anytime soon. I am anticipating that in will be in place through at least next summer - and quite possibly longer than that.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 20, 2021)

John Bredin said:


> Of course it's your choice not to ride. But I would note there's a bunch of stuff we're "forced against our will to comply" that most people don't blink at. "No shirt, no shoes, no service" gets little resistance, but require a cloth on customer/passenger/guest/patron faces instead of chests and some people lose their d*mn minds.


And don't forget that we're "forced against our will to comply" with that stupid rule to stop at red lights. It just impinges on my right to continue through the intersection!


----------



## UserNameRequired (Dec 20, 2021)

west point said:


> This poster is fully vaccinated with booster. But I am somewhat a higher risk medically that medics say that I have the possibility to get a crossover infection that should be considered. One out of 100 vaccinated will get Omicron and have to go to the hospital and may get very sick. That is why I want you to wear a mask to protect persons just like me. I certainly wear a mask to protect them!!



My best wishes for you not to get sick! I am truly hoping you prioritize what you can control yourself with your own decisions, and stay away from places where people crowd together. Relying on others actions to keep yourself healthy may not go well.

Amtrak content we booked a roomette when a coach seat would have been more appropriate so we can stay away from other people who may be sick and not have to wear a mask 100% of the time on that leg of the trip.


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 20, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> And don't forget that we're "forced against our will to comply" with that stupid rule to stop at red lights. It just impinges on my right to continue through the intersection!


Why can't I take target practice in my back yard? The odds of a stray bullet hitting someone are probably much less than the odds of infecting someone with COVID if I'm not wearing a mask.

(Not seriously; just playing devil's advocate.)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 20, 2021)

LookingGlassTie said:


> Biden doesn't seem to realize that by extending the mandate for all public transit (which includes Amtrak), he's kinda shooting himself in the foot where Amtrak is concerned. Especially because he talks so much about supporting the railroad, and trying to get as many people to take the train as possible.


Amtrak has more funding and support right now than any time in its history, so I'd say it's not just talk. Infection vectors work the same on trains as anywhere else, so excluding one company from the national mandate would make no medical sense and would generate numerous attacks over this arbitrary disparity. Attacks that would likely harm Amtrak as much as anything else. I could keep going but I'm convinced you already know this.


----------



## Asher (Dec 20, 2021)

flitcraft said:


> Why do people drive without wearing seatbelts? Why do people ride bikes without helmets? Why do people ski in areas that have been blocked off due to avalanche danger? I believe Freud had an answer...



I’m beginning to realize they are far more of those types than I previously imagined.


----------



## bbappel (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm glad there is a mask mandate. We are taking the Auto train because we don't want to stay in hotels or eat in restaurants right now and we still want to go to Florida. So with a bedroom, we can avoid people, and those we do encounter should be wearing masks. Our vaccinations help keep us out of the hospital; the masks help keep us from getting diseases, including influenza and common cold. It has been nice not having a cold since March 2020.


----------



## PVD (Dec 20, 2021)

If it is a good idea and helps, even a little, than people should do it, whether or not someone else says it. To not do something positive to prove some kind of point is pretty selfish behavior. Good idea or bad idea is a totally separate argument.


----------



## Exvalley (Dec 20, 2021)

It will be interesting to see what happens to the mask mandate as the world comes to terms with the reality that Covid-19 will be endemic and will never entirely go away. Fauci commented just recently that he believes wearing masks on airplanes may become a permanent requirement. If this is true for the airlines, I am sure that it will also be true for Amtrak. 

All the more reason to build more sleeper cars!


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 20, 2021)

LookingGlassTie said:


> Biden doesn't seem to realize that by extending the mandate for all public transit (which includes Amtrak), he's kinda shooting himself in the foot where Amtrak is concerned. Especially because he talks so much about supporting the railroad, and trying to get as many people to take the train as possible.


Because the lives of 800,000 Americans have been lost and, unless the spread is stopped, there will be a lot more. Biden can only do so much with the states and various groups suing over mandates so he has to do what he can control. He knows the downside and time is on his side. Drug companies have shown they can make safe products that reduce the chances that most will survive or even avoid Covid. More and more people are beginning to realize that. For those that don't, their chances of survival from an especially virulent variant will be reduced.

As much as I like riding the train, if the choice is Amtrak or thousands of deaths of the innocents like children, those that can't be vaccinated or those that have been, then it is clear that Amtrak has to take second place.


----------



## Qapla (Dec 20, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> All the more reason to build more sleeper cars!



If you're going to have more sleepers and less coach cars - the cost of sleepers needs to come down to an affordable rate for those who ride coach because they can't afford the ridiculously high costs of the sleepers


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 20, 2021)

Qapla said:


> If you're going to have more sleepers and less coach cars - the cost of sleepers needs to come down to an affordable rate for those who ride coach because they can't afford the ridiculously high costs of the sleepers


I think his point was that sleepers allow passengers to unmask while coach travel does not. Also, sleepers have historically sold out on a regular basis while coach class has not. Other than that I agree that prices should come down as train lengths increase and hopefully will do so as cars are repaired and replaced over time. I personally find it absurd to spend double or triple first class airfare on a basic sleeping compartment but maybe that's just me.


----------



## basketmaker (Dec 20, 2021)

John Bredin said:


> Of course it's your choice not to ride. But I would note there's a bunch of stuff we're "forced against our will to comply" that most people don't blink at. "No shirt, no shoes, no service" gets little resistance, but require a cloth on customer/passenger/guest/patron faces instead of chests and some people lose their d*mn minds.
> 
> [Edited to add]I'm not including you in the "lose their d*mn minds" crowd. Those are the people who:


Thanx


> 1) Verbally or physically attack employees who ask them to put on a mask, and/or


And those employees should have every right to protect and defend themselves in any manner possible. But in today's environment the employee is usually deemed in violation of some policy and terminated. Whether it be for enforcing their corporate mask rules/regulations or for what ever reason. i.e. the United flight crew that duct tape a violent passenger to the seat that got canned.


> 2) Usually insist businesses should have broad authority to require employees and even customers to do pretty much whatever the business wants ... except when the business wants employees or customers to wear masks.


I fully agree businesses (large or small) should be allowed to enact and enforce their own rules/regulations and/or personal beliefs based on the business beliefs (not the beliefs of an individual employee of the business). Because a kid at register server at McDonalds (for example) doesn't like your uniform should not refuse service since it is not corporate policy or mission. But a cake baker that owns the company and has strong religious beliefs should have the right to refuse service to someone based on those beliefs. And yes I may disagree with those individuals beliefs but I would respect them. I can always do business elsewhere.


----------



## basketmaker (Dec 20, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> And don't forget that we're "forced against our will to comply" with that stupid rule to stop at red lights. It just impinges on my right to continue through the intersection!


I watch those do it it daily right out my window and usually at their God given right to do it at 80mph!


----------



## basketmaker (Dec 20, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Why can't I take target practice in my back yard? The odds of a stray bullet hitting someone are probably much less than the odds of infecting someone with COVID if I'm not wearing a mask.
> 
> (Not seriously; just playing devil's advocate.)


A lot of places you can. But I know what you are saying.


----------



## Barb Stout (Dec 20, 2021)

I still don't know what a wagon mask is.


----------



## basketmaker (Dec 20, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> I still don't know what a wagon mask is.


A wagon is a foreign reference to a rail car.


----------



## Cal (Dec 20, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> I still don't know what a wagon mask is.


He meant having one car kn the train where it’s not required to wear a mask


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 20, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> All the more reason to build more sleeper cars!


Actually, all the more reason to upgrade the ventilation systems in all the cars to include HEPA filters.


----------



## Amtrak709 (Dec 20, 2021)

This comment, although perhaps somewhat frivolous, about the wearing of masks perhaps permanently on airplanes and perhaps Amtrak: Does anyone recall the Charleton Heston movie "Soylent Green" from back in the 60's or 70's? Lots of citizens in masks in public places. It was New York City and the year was........... *2022.*


----------



## Sidney (Dec 20, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I think his point was that sleepers allow passengers to unmask while coach travel does not. Also, sleepers have historically sold out on a regular basis while coach class has not. Other than that I agree that prices should come down as train lengths increase and hopefully will do so as cars are repaired and replaced over time. I personally find it absurd to spend double or triple first class airfare on a basic sleeping compartment but maybe that's just me.


No it is not you. Sleepers are very pricy. I would love a roomette just for overnights sometimes,but at $300 or more just for privacy and a bed,it's a bit too rich for my blood. Looking at next Spring and Summer roomettes for one person on the CZ,EB and SWC chief are over $1000. No way I am paying that outrageous price. Other people will. That's why Amtrak charges it.


----------



## NYP2NFL01 (Dec 20, 2021)

There are two (2) YouTube videos produced by Amtrak with conflicting information regarding masks.

The following video says “an exception” to wearing masks in private rooms:


This video omits the mask “exception” in private rooms:


Wanting to set the record straight, I sent a “tweet” to Amtrak asking for clarification. This was their reply:

“We'd be happy to clarify this information for you. We require all customers and employees to wear a mask at all times while on board trains and in stations, regardless of vaccination status or state or local laws. Face masks can be removed briefly while actively eating, drinking, or taking medication.”

So, it appears that masks are required everywhere on Amtrak trains, even in private rooms.

However, as many have stated and I can verify, this is a law not enforced in sleeper cars, at least for now.


----------



## Sidney (Dec 20, 2021)

NYP2NFL01 said:


> There are two (2) conflicting YouTube videos produced by Amtrak with conflicting information regarding masks.
> 
> The following video says “an exception” to wearing masks in private rooms:
> 
> ...



I have been in sleepers quite often during the pandemic and have never worn a mask inside my room.


----------



## Mailliw (Dec 20, 2021)

Qapla said:


> If you're going to have more sleepers and less coach cars - the cost of sleepers needs to come down to an affordable rate for those who ride coach because they can't afford the ridiculously high costs of the sleepers


We need a modern version of the Slumbercoach.


----------



## Night Ranger (Dec 20, 2021)

UserNameRequired said:


> My best wishes for you not to get sick! I am truly hoping you prioritize what you can control yourself with your own decisions, and stay away from places where people crowd together. Relying on others actions to keep yourself healthy may not go well.
> 
> Amtrak content we booked a roomette when a coach seat would have been more appropriate so we can stay away from other people who may be sick and not have to wear a mask 100% of the time on that leg of the trip.


We are doing the same thing for our trip next April. We have booked a roomette for a 6 hour trip to lessen our chances of exposure to COVID or Omricon or whatever mutation may be cresting then. Less interaction lessens our chances of infection. To each his own but that's what works best for us.


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 21, 2021)

NYP2NFL01 said:


> There are two (2) conflicting YouTube videos produced by Amtrak with conflicting information regarding masks.
> 
> The following video says “an exception” to wearing masks in private rooms:
> 
> ...



The first video was posted to YouTube *before* the federal mandate requiring facial coverings on all modes of public transportation. The 2nd video is an edit of the first, probably posted when the mandate was issued. They just forgot to take down the first.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Dec 21, 2021)

I will be taking a private room today, and I have no intention of wearing a mask in my room unless the door is open to talk to an attendant.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Dec 21, 2021)

Tlcooper93 said:


> I will be taking a private room today, and I have no intention of wearing a mask in my room unless the door is open to talk to an attendant.



Just boarded LSL in Boston and heard an announcement from the attendant that masks are not required in rooms with the door closed.


----------



## MilwaukeeRoadLover (Dec 21, 2021)

denmarks said:


> The travel mask mandate has been moved from Jan 18 to mid March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, my family took the Empire Builder west to Glacier Park in Sep 2019. We masked and life when on...with Covid protocols. In many countries masking was the norm even before Covid.


----------



## jis (Dec 21, 2021)

Moderator's Notes: Please try to steer away from general COVID discussion and focus back on Amtrak Mask Requirements. General COVID discussion is off topic in this thread. Eventually, if there are too many general COVID posts they will all be removed. from this thread.


----------



## Cal (Dec 22, 2021)

Tlcooper93 said:


> Just boarded LSL in Boston and heard an announcement from the attendant that masks are not required in rooms with the door closed.


And Amtrak is very well known for strictly following what’s In the book.


----------



## Lonnie (Dec 22, 2021)

Cal said:


> And Amtrak is very well known for strictly following what’s In the book.


On a recent trip on the CZ, I took great delight in listening to the announcement saying "if you become a problem child, we will stop the train, put you off it, and you can walk to your destination." Any wonder the compliance is higher and the temper tantrums are much fewer on trains than on planes?


----------



## hlcteacher (Dec 22, 2021)

basketmaker said:


> Thank you but I will wait to travel until we are not forced against our will to comply.


thank you, more space for masked me and mine


----------



## bbappel (Dec 23, 2021)

Lonnie said:


> On a recent trip on the CZ, I took great delight in listening to the announcement saying "if you become a problem child, we will stop the train, put you off it, and you can walk to your destination." Any wonder the compliance is higher and the temper tantrums are much fewer on trains than on planes?


What if planes did that - in the briefing announcement, they could show a parachute and make a similar statement. Ha ha.


----------



## Amtrak709 (Dec 23, 2021)

Lonnie said:


> On a recent trip on the CZ, I took great delight in listening to the announcement saying "if you become a problem child, we will stop the train, put you off it, and you can walk to your destination." Any wonder the compliance is higher and the temper tantrums are much fewer on trains than on planes?





Lonnie said:


> On a recent trip on the CZ, I took great delight in listening to the announcement saying "if you become a problem child, we will stop the train, put you off it, and you can walk to your destination." Any wonder the compliance is higher and the temper tantrums are much fewer on trains than on planes?


Lonnie: I read your post and am a little curious about the "tone" of the announcement. In my days of working the extra board flag on the Auto Train, staff and crew sometimes got on the PA and made announcements that were "witty" or "comical" or "frivolous"--more entertainment valve than anything or lightly make a point. Of course, the conductor or designated crew can for rules violations eject a passenger at the next scheduled station stop (saw this on several occasions). COVID seems to be "fine line" issue. Just curious at your take on the tone.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 23, 2021)

jis said:


> Moderator's Notes: Please try to steer away from general COVID discussion and focus back on Amtrak Mask Requirements. General COVID discussion is off topic in this thread. Eventually, if there are too many general COVID posts they will all be removed. from this thread.


I am bumping this Moderator Note. Several off topic posts were removed. Thank you for keeping the discussion focused on Amtrak Mask Requirements. 
FYI, if a post quotes a post that was removed for being off topic, the post quoting the off topic post will be removed.
Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Lonnie (Dec 24, 2021)

AMTRAK709 said:


> Lonnie: I read your post and am a little curious about the "tone" of the announcement. In my days of working the extra board flag on the Auto Train, staff and crew sometimes got on the PA and made announcements that were "witty" or "comical" or "frivolous"--more entertainment valve than anything or lightly make a point. Of course, the conductor or designated crew can for rules violations eject a passenger at the next scheduled station stop (saw this on several occasions). COVID seems to be "fine line" issue. Just curious at your take on the tone.


I'd say it walked a very fine line of its own between humorous and deadly serious. There was definitely a note of parental exasperation with the problem children you know they'd been dealing with. I didn't get the sense that they were joking about the fact that they could in fact put you off the train. They often repeated that these were Federal Laws they and we were bound to follow.


----------



## alpha3 (Dec 25, 2021)

They're all tired, understandably. Train crews, airline crews, having to deal with grown adults acting like 2 year olds.


----------



## Winecliff Station (Dec 26, 2021)

NYP2NFL01 said:


> Wanting to set the record straight, I sent a “tweet” to Amtrak asking for clarification. This was their reply:
> 
> “We'd be happy to clarify this information for you. We require all customers and employees to wear a mask at all times while on board trains and in stations, regardless of vaccination status or state or local laws. Face masks can be removed briefly while actively eating, drinking, or taking medication.”
> 
> ...



I can verify this also…. it’s what I call a “white underwear rule” because it can’t be enforced.


----------



## Northwestern (Jan 29, 2022)

Sidney said:


> Looks like this mask mandate will go on indefinitely. Had a feeling it might be extended,especially in light of the new variant. I have a trip in late January. Most of it is in sleepers. No worry there



I sure hope that masking in a sleeper will not be required. I have a sleeper booked on the Empire Builder in July. Will Amtrak require a mask in the dining car? What about in a lounge car?

Richard


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 29, 2022)

Northwestern said:


> I sure hope that masking in a sleeper will not be required. I have a sleeper booked on the Empire Builder in July. Will Amtrak require a mask in the dining car? What about in a lounge car?
> 
> Richard


Currently, a mask is required in the dining car and lounge (and the rest of the train) unless you are actively eating or drinking.
As far as sleepers go, our last two LD trips during covid we were maskless while in our room.
If you go through other posts in this thread you will see that echoed.
Just be prepared to wear a mask!


----------



## Exvalley (Jan 29, 2022)

Northwestern said:


> I sure hope that masking in a sleeper will not be required.


By the technical reading of the rule, a mask is required in a sleeper. In practice, you are allowed to be mask-free in your sleeper compartment. This reflects the reality that nobody knows what you are wearing if the curtain is closed.


----------



## Sidney (Jan 29, 2022)

Northwestern said:


> I sure hope that masking in a sleeper will not be required. I have a sleeper booked on the Empire Builder in July. Will Amtrak require a mask in the dining car? What about in a lounge car?
> 
> Richard


Who knows about July? Chances are the mask mandate will be in effect indefinitely. You don t need a mask in a sleeper,but everywhere else on the train.


----------



## daybeers (Jan 29, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> even left the door open sometimes


Please don't do this if you don't have your mask on.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 29, 2022)

daybeers said:


> Please don't do this if you don't have your mask on.


Noted...thanks.


----------



## Winecliff Station (Jan 29, 2022)

daybeers said:


> Please don't do this if you don't have your mask on.


Or at least close the curtain... that nasty thick cloth is probably more durable than any mask lol


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 30, 2022)

Winecliff Station said:


> Or at least close the curtain... that nasty thick cloth is probably more durable than any mask lol


Moreover, the germs in it have been known to be so tough, they beat up Covid ones because they are not locals.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 31, 2022)

MODERATOR NOTE: For now, this thread has run its course regarding the Mask Requirement on Amtrak and we are locking it (and pinning it also). If you have new information or have a question that has not been answered, please PM @jis and/or @pennyk.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------

